# Access 2007 Recordset issues



## Ocracoke (Nov 25, 2009)

Dear all,

I have been working with Access 2007 and have recently encountered a problem for which I am not sure on how to solve.

The database recently needed to have all the ID's in the database reset to 1 and I follwed the instructions on the MS website on how to do this (see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/812718). I also ran a compact and repair after doing this to stop the database taking up too much space on the network disk.

One of the forms (which updates a table but how seems to be beyond me as there doesn't seem to be a update query for it, possibly buried in a macro or VB?) now loads the data from the table fine but when we try and edit this data (by adding some new data or editing existing data) it says "This recordset is not updatable".

Any advice on how to solve this?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Ocracoke, welcome to the Forum.
A "Bound" form does not need either a query or VBA to update or add records, Access takes care of that automatically.
What you describe sounds like a Relationship problem brought about by resetting the IDs to 1.
Where does the problem Form get it's Record Source from?

ps. you will normally get a better response to Access/Excel questions on the Business Applications forum.


----------



## Ocracoke (Nov 25, 2009)

> Where does the problem Form get it's Record Source from?


It gets them from the table itself and is them filtered using a SQL query with values coming from itself and another form.

I temporarily fixed it by setting the RecordSet type to "Dynaset (Inconsistent)" though I'd rather keep it the way it was (originally Dynaset).



> What you describe sounds like a Relationship problem brought about by resetting the IDs to 1.


Maybe. When I orginally reset the database ID's, it started at 37 rather than 1. I assumed it was some old record that had been deleted and autonumber just kept the incremental structure starting at 37.



> ps. you will normally get a better response to Access/Excel questions on the Business Applications forum.


Oops, sorry! >.< I saw another post with a similar nature in this forum.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you tried Compacting & Repairing the database, that is the normal way to reset an Autonumber back to 0 when all the Records have been deleted.


----------



## Ocracoke (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, it was the last thing I did with the database after following MS's instructions. 

The problem may be indexes. The original database was cloned twice and the problematic one presents this issue after a C&R. The other one had a C&R before the database ID's were reset and this still seems to work without change.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Can't you get a copy of the other cloned version?


----------

